# Anyone Go From Camper To Motorhome



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We love our outback but have been thinking about getting a class c. Has anyone done it? I have thought of some of the drawbacks of the motor home if you go some where you need another car or up root every time. We have two boys one 6 and one 18mos. I was thinking it would be better to travel in motor home with more space. Right now I have a extended cab pickup now and anything longer than 4-5 hours of driving from home gets to be to much for the kids. We mostly go for long weekends and dont really leave the campgrounds when we get there. I have a moped I could carry to go run to the store if needed. Plus I think it would be good to use for trips to cedar point you can go to parking lot for lunch and a break plus carry 6-8 people on the ride down. I think the motor home would extend my range for places to go.

Thanks for your input
Duane


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We started with a 21' class C that was too small. After three Outbacks (26,27,32) we went back to a Class C (29')and love it. All the reasons you stated are correct plus if it is raining heck you dont even need to setup until it stops. We have traveled to Florida and Cedar Point with motorhomes and trailers and would take the motorhome any day on a long trip. If need be we only need to stop for gas or if I need to. It is much more comfortable for everyone. Now as for towing something I have a Jeep that we drag along sometimes if I feel we need it and is no problem to deal with.I also don't let it sit winerized until spring I need to take it out for a drive and to run the generator if there is no snow.

Good Luck

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
After an 06 27RSDS and an 07 31RQS, I decided to get out of camping. Setting up, breaking down and hooking up had become, literally, a pain! SO, I got rid of my TT, traded my 06 Dodge 2500 CTD quad cab and thought that was the end of it.
Well, I was wrong!! My son (15) and I HATE hotels, and we love to camp! So, we looked and ended up with a Georgie Boy Maverick 315SS Class C. Driving it (32' long) took some getting used to, but I am doing good with it, now.
Today was a turning point for me......I got a Roadmaster towbar installed on my Honda CR-V so I can flat-tow. I was amazed!! The motorhome handled like it wasn't even towing the Honda, and it trailed right along behind the motorhome. Very easy to maneuver. Only thing is you have to remember NOT to back up with this towbar system, as it WILL damage your toad! 
The layout of the motorhome is PERFECT for us, giving me privacy, with a queen island bed, have a queen sofa sleeper and my son has an overcab XL queen bunk, which he loves!
We're planning some very extensive travel this spring/summer. 
If I can be of any help, let me know.
Darlene


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We have had a pop-up, travel trailers 24, 26, 34, 35 ft fifth wheel, and 23 ft class C Jayco Eagle. Each have their advantages and disadvantages. If you are travelling over the road more and staying less time at each site, the motorhome is best, I think.

We took a 15 night trip to Yellowstone and Mount Rushmore and stayed each night in a different campground; the motorhome was absolutely ideal for that trip.

It being a 96 model that we bought used from the first owner for $13,000 with 22,000 miles in 2005, by 2009 it started developing some problems with the electrical sytem and roof. Instead of paying regular repairs we sold it for $8500 and bought a travel trailer again since I already had a pickup to tow it.

If you have more or less an unlimited budget the motorhomes with a vehicle towed behind are probably the easiest, most comfortable, and easiest to drive (most relaxing during the drive + ease of set up/break down of camp).

That being said, we still went back to a travel trailer because we plan to go on shorter trips within 100 miles of home for the next few years. We do have some longer trips planned but when we do those we will be staying a week or more in one spot.

The motorhome sat around a bunch, while the pickup gets used regularly, although not a daily driver. Also, the maintenance on a motorhome is more complex (IMO). There is little we can't fix on a travel trailer ourselves.

It all depends on how and how much you plan to use it. You can make any combination work and have fun with them.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I commute a long way for work now so my truck sits alot. I have a focus that I drive back and forth to work and that would make a good toad if I needed one. One thing I have not checked on yet is insurance on the motor home. right now I have insurance on my truck and camper so I am guessing if I sold my truck and camper the insurance would be the same as the other two combined.

Anyone have any intrest in a 06 25 rss? I will have to talk more with my wife and try to work this out. Last year we made about 7-8 weekends camping I am thinking we could do more and go longer distances with the motor home.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Insurance on a motorhome isn't much higher than a camper. They know your not driving it everyday. I had almost the same issue the truck sat most of the time and I would be using a company van during the day and wifes car at night do I traded in the 32bhds and dodge diesel for the motorhome.

John


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

good post, we have been considering moving to a class a or c. I am planning on looking at a 99 38' holiday rambler. cummins disel allison trans, the deal is pretty good but the weather has not been ideal to go look at it. We had a great road trip this year with our 27 rsds and our burb but 9500 miles and five people is really long in a burb. This year it will be three or maybe four people on our trips so it should not be as bad. We may see how it is this year, or if I get the right deal, u may see a 27rsds up for sale.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We did go from an Outback to a Super C. We had a regular C as our first RV. You will find that you really will need a "toad." If you're purchasing a regular class C, you won't be able to safely tow a vehicle over 5000lb. For us, a family of five, that just wasn't doable for our noncamping days. We quickly outgrew the Jeep Liberty we were towing. So, we went from a regular C to a Super C after the Outback. I know. We have had quite the RV collection! The Super C pulled either my Durango or dh's 1500 Dodge Ram as the Jayco had a 10,000 lb. hitch. We loaded that truck up with five bikes and three kayaks on a rack system! We got quite a bit of looks going down the road. We did enjoy the mh for all the reasons you gave - great for long road trips with kids, trips to the museum, soccer tournaments, etc. So why did we go back to the tt? Gas prices at the time! It's a significant investment to fill up the tank. It is a lot easier to hook up a trailer than a toad. The not being able to back up with the toad means you are limited as to gas stations and places you can pull into and get out of. Unless you get a class C with bunks (and then you've got to go to at least a 28 length), you're going to need to make up a bed each night for one of your kids. We love having a bh tt for the kids and all their stuff! However, if all of that isn't a big deal for you, you will probably love the mh! Just know, that eventually you will need a toad. We had thought we wouldn't, and soon learned other wise. If you want to sight see at all or just go into town for ice cream, it is a big pain to unhook, store stuff away and head down the road.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Just know, that eventually you will need a toad. We had thought we wouldn't, and soon learned other wise. If you want to sight see at all or just go into town for ice cream, it is a big pain to unhook, store stuff away and head down the road.


Difficulty to hook up/unhook depends on the towbar package you install. I purchased the Roadmaster Sterling All-Terrain towbar and it is a breeze to hook-up/unhook!! Took just a couple of minutes, doing it alone!
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

mountainlady56 said:


> Just know, that eventually you will need a toad. We had thought we wouldn't, and soon learned other wise. If you want to sight see at all or just go into town for ice cream, it is a big pain to unhook, store stuff away and head down the road.


Difficulty to hook up/unhook depends on the towbar package you install. I purchased the Roadmaster Sterling All-Terrain towbar and it is a breeze to hook-up/unhook!! Took just a couple of minutes, doing it alone!
Darlene
[/quote]
They meant unhooking the water electric and sewer and packing up to move. But the right towbar makes life with a toad real easy. Easier to get the Jeep hooked up than a camper.
John


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have had 5 or 6 TTs and 6 or 8 motorhomes. My opinion is that if you are going some where and staying put for several days a TT is the way to go. Traveling everyday , get a motorhome! That said, I will add that with a motorhome you put all your eggs in one basket, If you throw a rod or loose a tranny in a motorhome you will be staying in a motel in Podunk. With a truck and trailer you have more options as far swapping trailers or trucks, with a motorhome you MUST swap both at the same time !
Where is Podunk?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There are pro's and con's either direction. You mention a "toad" or pulling a car, and yes that can be an issue. However, we've had our Winnebago since 2007 and have yet to setup a car to tow. When we've camped with the Outbackers folks have been willing to take us out to dinner, and other times we go without or we pull the motorhome out and take it. Depending on the size of Class C just taking it is an option. If we did more sightseeing type of trips a toad would make sense, but for us we haven't needed it that bad. When we went to Zion we rented a car for a couple of days and that worked out great too.

In our case we tow our ATVs and this summer we'll be taking out boat, so a motorhome just made more sense. For us its been a great choice and I'm not sure if we'll go back to a trailer setup again. But I'll never say never.

The ability for the wife to get up and use the bathroom while en route was a big deal. I also felt more comfortable driving the motorhome and ATVs vs our F350 and Toy Hauler.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> Just know, that eventually you will need a toad. We had thought we wouldn't, and soon learned other wise. If you want to sight see at all or just go into town for ice cream, it is a big pain to unhook, store stuff away and head down the road.


Difficulty to hook up/unhook depends on the towbar package you install. I purchased the Roadmaster Sterling All-Terrain towbar and it is a breeze to hook-up/unhook!! Took just a couple of minutes, doing it alone!
Darlene
[/quote]
They meant unhooking the water electric and sewer and packing up to move. But the right towbar makes life with a toad real easy. Easier to get the Jeep hooked up than a camper.
John
[/quote]
WHOOPS!!








Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The DW and I discussed either getting a Motorhome or a 5th wheel. Even though now we tend to go for short camping trips, our near term plans are to pull in some place and stay for a month or two. Either one would be suitable to use either way, but for us right now it made more sense to get a used diesel and a 5th wheel. I haven't driven a Class C but I drive straight trucks at work that are the same frame and length as most older Motorhomes. Have no problems with driving either one, but would admit that a Motorhome would be easier to back, more predictable. The deciding factor for me is that the DW and I love to go to museums and out of the way little shops, places that would be impossible to stop at with a 32'er. So, we would have had to buy the RV and a new to us towd. One negative about a 5th wheel is that if you brake down on the road, you have 2 towing bills (been there, done that) as opposed to one big one for a Motorhome. And I agree with you, if I was traveling with a larger family, there's a big advantage to people being about to get up and pee, get a drink or fix a sandwich. You can do that in a 5er, but you have to pull in someplace and stop to do that even if you're not the one driving. Good luck in the decision.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

johnp said:


> Just know, that eventually you will need a toad. We had thought we wouldn't, and soon learned other wise. If you want to sight see at all or just go into town for ice cream, it is a big pain to unhook, store stuff away and head down the road.


Difficulty to hook up/unhook depends on the towbar package you install. I purchased the Roadmaster Sterling All-Terrain towbar and it is a breeze to hook-up/unhook!! Took just a couple of minutes, doing it alone!
Darlene
[/quote]
They meant unhooking the water electric and sewer and packing up to move. But the right towbar makes life with a toad real easy. Easier to get the Jeep hooked up than a camper.
John
[/quote]

Sorry to add to the confusion, but really I meant both! It's not that difficult to hook up your toad to your mh. We had a Blue Ox system which we would highly recommend. You'll also need a brake system (required by most states). I believe ours was a "Brake Buddy." The real pain was when you get to a campground, you must first pull off somewhere to break down your toad so that you can then back your mh into your site (again, you can't go in reverse with a toad attached). Remember too, that these are all additional costs - along with having a front hitch installed on your toad vehicle. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from going the mh route with a family. We really enjoyed ours - there is just a lot to consider that you might not know about unless you've done it. Hope this helps!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Unless you get a pull-through site at an RV site, you'll need to unhook your toad (assuming you have one) to get into that site. Not so with a TT. I imagine many of us have become quite adept at backing up. That being the case, it I only stay one night at an RV site, I won't even unhook, much less put down the stabilizers. I just get connect the shore power get in and press the button to extend my little slide out. I'm ready!

The next morning I press the button to retract the slide out, disconnect the shore power, and I'm on my way. I suspect the only difference between that and a motor-home is that I do have to step outside of my TV to get into my TT. In exchange for that minor difference, I get more living space per foot plus I then have a killer vehicle to use when unhooked.

I won't dump unless I'm at least 75% full and I won't hook-up water unless I'm low. I try to get pretty close to empty in my water tank before refilling it, I just feel that way I'll always have the freshest water. We normally do not drink the water in our tanks, preferring instead to use bottled water we created at home.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

raynardo said:


> Unless you get a pull-through site at an RV site, you'll need to unhook your toad (assuming you have one) to get into that site. Not so with a TT. I imagine many of us have become quite adept at backing up. That being the case, it I only stay one night at an RV site, I won't even unhook, much less put down the stabilizers. I just get connect the shore power get in and press the button to extend my little slide out. I'm ready!
> 
> The next morning I press the button to retract the slide out, disconnect the shore power, and I'm on my way. I suspect the only difference between that and a motor-home is that I do have to step outside of my TV to get into my TT. In exchange for that minor difference, I get more living space per foot plus I then have a killer vehicle to use when unhooked.
> 
> I won't dump unless I'm at least 75% full and I won't hook-up water unless I'm low. I try to get pretty close to empty in my water tank before refilling it, I just feel that way I'll always have the freshest water. We normally do not drink the water in our tanks, preferring instead to use bottled water we created at home.


Great map. Are you going to cross the Mississippi one day? Have you done all that since 06 or is that a lifetimes worth of camping?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If 4-5 hrs of driving got to be too much for our kids, we couldn't hardly go anywhere. Our limit on driving is about 11hrs/day. While towing, I prefer to keep it under 9.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> If 4-5 hrs of driving got to be too much for our kids, we couldn't hardly go anywhere. Our limit on driving is about 11hrs/day. While towing, I prefer to keep it under 9.
> 
> -CC


x2!!!

Heck, the first day last summer was 17 hrs (7am EST to 11 pm CST). Now that did include regular stops, but still, they are toopers when on the road.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Great map. Are you going to cross the Mississippi one day? Have you done all that since 06 or is that a lifetimes worth of camping?


That's *only* the camping we've done with our Outback since 2006. In our pick-up camper, which we had 35 years ago, we traveled extensively through-out the south and into Wisconsin.

We did cross the Mississippi on our big trip this past summer at Hannibal, Missouri, Davenport, Iowa, and Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota.

This summer we plan on taking a three month sojourn from our home in Southern California to Florida, up the east coast to Maine, into Canada, dropping down into the U.S. again in Michigan, through the Midwest and back home.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

raynardo said:


> Great map. Are you going to cross the Mississippi one day? Have you done all that since 06 or is that a lifetimes worth of camping?


That's *only* the camping we've done with our Outback since 2006. In our pick-up camper, which we had 35 years ago, we traveled extensively through-out the south and into Wisconsin.

We did cross the Mississippi on our big trip this past summer at Hannibal, Missouri, Davenport, Iowa, and Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota.

This summer we plan on taking a three month sojourn from our home in Southern California to Florida, up the east coast to Maine, into Canada, dropping down into the U.S. again in Michigan, through the Midwest and back home.
[/quote]

Coming into MI?! We should meet you somewhere for a night of camping. My dh spent most of his life in Oceanside. In fact, we spent the first year of our married life there. Our oldest son was born in Pomerado Hospital in Poway. I taught at Valley Center Middle School. We were just in Oceanside last April for a funeral. It sure has changed since we lived there.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Coming into MI?! We should meet you somewhere for a night of camping. My dh spent most of his life in Oceanside. In fact, we spent the first year of our married life there. Our oldest son was born in Pomerado Hospital in Poway. I taught at Valley Center Middle School. We were just in Oceanside last April for a funeral. It sure has changed since we lived there.


We're planning on reentering the States from Canada at Sault Ste. Marie, then checking out Mackinac Island before heading over to Marquette to visit some dear friends. Nothing has been etched in stone yet, this is just a guesstimate itinerary. We don't have any set timetable, but we're guessing we'll be in that area around the Fourth of July.


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

I say GO FOR IT!!! The thing about a motorhome is....the vacation starts the second you pull out of the driveway/storage facility. You are camping the minute the trip starts!!! I WILL have a diesel pusher before I leave this earth.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Me too! (Eying up a Tiffin Phaeton 37 footer







)


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

go6car said:


> Me too! (Eying up a Tiffin Phaeton 37 footer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

The Tiffin is my dream motorhome! Bob Tiffin is the best at what he does!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to tell ya - I saw the new 2010 Phaetons in person last weekend and it's everything I would want. They make a not-too-huge one (37 footer); big residential 3-door fridge; flatscreen on the outside of the camper built in. Big enough to be "big" with everything we'd want at the races, but still able to fit into our beloved local campgrounds during the rest of our camping season.

Also thought about doing an interim step up to a gasser (took a good long look recently at a Forest River Georgetown w/full body paint in Midnight; 38 footer; had the double door fridge, nice storage (some of them just don't have much inside or out), etc.). This rig fully loaded came in the low 90s range, wholesale. Really nice, but I just can't imagine anything but that new Phaeton now, so I'm ruined!! LOL! Will try to reach for the Tiffin directly, instead. At least that's the general gameplan.

I read a lot about people that said (in motorhome context) to buy your "last one first" since the prices are that much more, and felt that was good advice.

Who knows what direction life will take us all, but I think this will likely be our last TT (but what a great one it is!). One more year of the kid's college, then we re-group and plan on the timing of the big rig purchase! Since our OB was esentially new, was hoping there would be a way to trade it in now (not much equity loss or depreation hit) and then snag one of these Class A's at the unreal prices that are all over the place. Never say never, but I think we'll end up having to wait, which is not a bad thing!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> If 4-5 hrs of driving got to be too much for our kids, we couldn't hardly go anywhere. Our limit on driving is about 11hrs/day. While towing, I prefer to keep it under 9.
> 
> -CC


x2!!!

Heck, the first day last summer was 17 hrs (7am EST to 11 pm CST). Now that did include regular stops, but still, they are toopers when on the road.








[/quote]

We have a 18 month old (mason) right now. So in the summer he was only a year old thats what limits the time on the road. Once mason gets 4-5 he will be a good traveler. Right now his older brother (tyler) is 6 and he is good on the road. Only two more summers of this then we will be good to go.

Duane


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

go6car said:


> I have to tell ya - I saw the new 2010 Phaetons in person last weekend and it's everything I would want. They make a not-too-huge one (37 footer); big residential 3-door fridge; flatscreen on the outside of the camper built in. Big enough to be "big" with everything we'd want at the races, but still able to fit into our beloved local campgrounds during the rest of our camping season.
> 
> Also thought about doing an interim step up to a gasser (took a good long look recently at a Forest River Georgetown w/full body paint in Midnight; 38 footer; had the double door fridge, nice storage (some of them just don't have much inside or out), etc.). This rig fully loaded came in the low 90s range, wholesale. Really nice, but I just can't imagine anything but that new Phaeton now, so I'm ruined!! LOL! Will try to reach for the Tiffin directly, instead. At least that's the general gameplan.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Sounds like you've got it all planned out go6car. Yeah, I've got a while before my kids get out of college (see my signature). Why don't you go ahead and buy that 2010 so I can buy it from you when it's on it's last leg









For what it's worth, I have a buddy that has had three motorhomes. 1 gasser and 2 diesel's. His advice was
1). Wait till you can afford a diesel.
2). See rule #1

Good luck to you!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

thelmasgang said:


> I have to tell ya - I saw the new 2010 Phaetons in person last weekend and it's everything I would want. They make a not-too-huge one (37 footer); big residential 3-door fridge; flatscreen on the outside of the camper built in. Big enough to be "big" with everything we'd want at the races, but still able to fit into our beloved local campgrounds during the rest of our camping season.
> 
> Also thought about doing an interim step up to a gasser (took a good long look recently at a Forest River Georgetown w/full body paint in Midnight; 38 footer; had the double door fridge, nice storage (some of them just don't have much inside or out), etc.). This rig fully loaded came in the low 90s range, wholesale. Really nice, but I just can't imagine anything but that new Phaeton now, so I'm ruined!! LOL! Will try to reach for the Tiffin directly, instead. At least that's the general gameplan.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Sounds like you've got it all planned out go6car. Yeah, I've got a while before my kids get out of college (see my signature). Why don't you go ahead and buy that 2010 so I can buy it from you when it's on it's last leg









For what it's worth, I have a buddy that has had three motorhomes. 1 gasser and 2 diesel's. His advice was
1). Wait till you can afford a diesel.
2). See rule #1

Good luck to you!!
[/quote]

LOL!! Now I've got to win the lottery, or fine one helluva finance company


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Our oldest son was born in Pomerado Hospital in Poway.


That is where my husband was born. Small world, eh?


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

OregonCampin said:


> Our oldest son was born in Pomerado Hospital in Poway.


That is where my husband was born. Small world, eh?
[/quote]

No kidding?! Yes, it is a very small world. I can still picture the view of the mountains from my room window. Happy times.


----------

